# Two Raft Tubes



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

Location? Manufacturer?


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Just an FYI: your pins & clips are set up backwards


----------



## cece285 (Sep 21, 2017)

cece285 said:


> These tubes are 12 feet long and I used them with a small frame for day trips and short trips.
> I have repurposed the frame to fit a 14' cat, so it's not for sale. Just the tubes.
> They are in excellent shape. Plastic. No patches. Original owner.
> 
> ...





cece285 said:


> These tubes are 12 feet long and I used them with a small frame for day trips and short trips.
> I have repurposed the frame to fit a 14' cat, so it's not for sale. Just the tubes.
> They are in excellent shape. Plastic. No patches. Original owner.
> 
> ...


There is no identifying manufacturer on the tubes. I remember getting them from somewhere in the NW. I live in Grand Junction, Colorado


----------



## cece285 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi, there is no manufacturer label on the tubes. I remember getting them from somewhere in the NW. I live in Grand Junction, Colorado


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

They look like Maxxon tubes


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

i'm in Fruita, and would be interested in taking a look..
LMK when you're available.
also sending a PM


----------



## flowguide (Aug 28, 2011)

cece285 said:


> These tubes are 12 feet long and I used them with a small frame for day trips and short trips.
> I have repurposed the frame to fit a 14' cat, so it's not for sale. Just the tubes.
> They are in excellent shape. Plastic. No patches. Original owner.
> 
> ...


Hey we are interested. Where are you located. The lower pic looks like the Moab daily.

Thanks,
Charyn


----------



## flowguide (Aug 28, 2011)

cece285 said:


> Hi, there is no manufacturer label on the tubes. I remember getting them from somewhere in the NW. I live in Grand Junction, Colorado


Oops

I saw the earlier post that you live in Grand Junction. I see some others have inquired. We are still interested if they are not.

Thanks,
Charyn


----------

